# France fuel issues?



## MarkJ (May 31, 2017)

There's is a rumour sweeping our campsite here in France that there's some kind of fuel shortage caused by a tanker driver dispute.

Anyone know whether it's true? Can't see anything on news myself....


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 31, 2017)

So far mostly around Paris 

Tanker strike sees some filling stations dry


----------



## Byronic (May 31, 2017)

I believe France to have about 30 days fuel reserves in storage, the UK has only a few days. But if someone refuses to actually deliver it, then I don't suppose it matters how long the reserve period actually is. The fuel at retail fuel stations
presumably will disappear in hours as everyone panics and tops up.


----------



## Makzine (May 31, 2017)

In Limousine at present and not heard anything here :wave:


----------



## IanH (May 31, 2017)

This happened to us on day 2 of our first Froggie trip!

Actually, whilst a pain, the French were very disciplined and anyone (incl them) was only allowed 20 litrs, and many stations were closed. We rapidly became expert at spotting the open ones and duly got our 20 litres each time

Maybe shouldn't say this, we got SO good at it we left Dieppe to come home with a full tank!!!!
:lol-053:


----------



## AllanD (May 31, 2017)

IanH said:


> This happened to us on day 2 of our first Froggie trip!
> 
> Actually, whilst a pain, the French were very disciplined and anyone (incl them) was only allowed 20 litrs, and many stations were closed. We rapidly became expert at spotting the open ones and duly got our 20 litres each time
> 
> ...



Similar situation with us last May when there were shortages, we found that Supermarket fuel stations in town centres seemed to be the best chance of getting Diesel (again 20 litre limit) and they didn't hike the prices up either.


----------



## campertwo (May 31, 2017)

That's exactly what happened last year, which is why we changed our ferry booking to go to Spain instead! And guess what, we are off to Spain again in a week & a half's time! :dance:


----------



## The laird (May 31, 2017)

In bouchemaine just now no rummours plenty fuel 
Keep us updated if anybody experiances hasslrs


----------



## MarkJ (May 31, 2017)

We filled up ok this afternoon at a big Esso station near Avallon but when we went to a supermarket later we noticed they were short there.


----------



## TJBi (May 31, 2017)

TV reports yesterday morning indicated that the strikes were in the Ile-de-France and that there were no shortages.  Didn't have TV signal last night, but certainly saw no queues whatsoever in the Aisne today.

Keep calm and carry on.

Tom


----------



## Talbot (May 31, 2017)

Topped up twice between Dieppe and Vivonne with no problems and no queues.  Will top up again in Vivonne tomorrow and will be heading to San Sebastian, Spain tomorrow.  There has been no fuel limitations at any garage that we've passed so far and we've passed hundreds. Hope this helps.


----------



## spigot (Jun 2, 2017)

Filled up at Auchan in Calais before we caught the ferry.
No problem there.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 2, 2017)

spigot said:


> Filled up at Auchan in Calais before we caught the ferry.
> No problem there.




Have they repaired the forecourt ?   Last time we went there the surface was awful and had huge potholes in it to the point of being dangerous    :scared:

There was loads of spilt diesel and the pump nozzles were filthy / caked in crap and was the only time i`ve ever used a glove when fueling up    :mad2: 

Earlier this year i used Auchan in St Omer which was spotless and a pleasure to use   :dance:


----------



## Ironjaws (Jun 2, 2017)

Strike called off yesterday and stocks should be back to normal in the affected areas today. No problems now in Brittany.


----------



## spigot (Jun 2, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> Have they repaired the forecourt ?   Last time we went there the surface was awful and had huge potholes in it to the point of being dangerous    :scared:
> 
> There was loads of spilt diesel and the pump nozzles were filthy / caked in crap and was the only time i`ve ever used a glove when fueling up    :mad2:
> 
> Earlier this year i used Auchan in St Omer which was spotless and a pleasure to use   :dance:



The forecourt was OK, the only problem we had was finding the bloody place.
The "Station de Essence" signs in the supermarket car park were pointing in the opposite direction!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 2, 2017)

spigot said:


> The forecourt was OK, the only problem we had was finding the bloody place.
> The "Station de Essence" signs in the supermarket car park were pointing in the opposite direction!



Now you`ve mentioned that it brings it all back, the fuel station is completely separate    :rolleyes2:

The one down in St Omer is the same and similarly not that easy to find     :mad2:


----------



## Fletch6 (Jun 2, 2017)

.


----------

